# initialize flash drive



## ab4442 (Dec 31, 2005)

Unfortunately I ejected my flash drive before it was ready and now it won't recognize it when I plug it in.  I tried to initialize the drive but not really sure how.  Can someone help me?  Thanks.
ab4442@bellsouth.net


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 31, 2005)

Open your Disk Utility (in your Applications/Utilities folder)
insert your flash drive.
You should see a line showing the manufacturers info for your flash drive. Click on that line to select it. Click the Repair Disk button, or click on the erase tab, and then click the erase button, which will reinitialize your flash drive. DO NOT! choose any option to write zeroes to the drive - this will ruin your flash drive.
If the manufacturer info does not show up, then your flash drive is probably toast.  You could also try the drive in a PC as a test.


----------



## tomdkat (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the great instructions!

Peace...


----------



## Sabonis (Feb 27, 2006)

This has happened to me in the past. What happened was i tried to access the flashdrive from a PC (I know I know) and there they were. All my files we intact.

Funny thing was when I tried to mount on my iBook G4 after, it did. No problems after that.

Hope everythings turns out ok. Would sure want to hear feedbacks on how you handled this.


----------

